#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >  ?   2- .

## Goblin_Gaga

?

  2- .

 :
  .
  .
   .
   ,   .

 1-.

  ,  ,  .     ,   .    ,    .   .      .

 :
-?
 :
-?
:
-  ...
:
- !
     .      .       .    .  .
 :
-?
:
- .
:
-  ...
:
- !
:
- !  !
   .   ,      .   .     .   . .
:
-, , !
:
-  ...
:
- !
:
- ?
:
-,    .
:
- .
    .    .   .
:
-    .
 :
-?
:
-  .  .
:
-    ?
:
-  !
 :
-!
:
- .
     .    .    .
:
-  .
:
-!
:
-.
:
-!  !     ,     ,    !
:
-!
:
-?
:
-!
         . .
:
-,  .
:
-!
:
-.
  .      .  .
:
-!  ,  ,    .   !
:
-?
:
- !
  .
 :
- ,  .
    .      .
 :
-  ,  .
:
-?
:
-.
    .   ,    . .     .    ,       .    .
   :
- .


 2-.

      ,   . .        .  .
 :
- .
.    - .     .   .
      .
 :
- .
       .
         .    .     .
:
- ...   ...
      .
   :
-?
     .
     :
- .
   :
-   .
 :
---.
     ,        .     . .         .
:
-.
:
-?
    :
-    .
 :
- ?
   :
-!
     .    .   ,       .
   :
-  .    ,    .    ,    .    ,    .     ,      .
   .  .   .  .      .    .    .         .
  :
-  .
:
- ?
 :
-    .
:
-.
:
-  .
:
- .
   .      .     .       .      .    .  .
 :
-.
:
-.
    .  .  .   .
 :
- .
:
- .
:
-.
    . .   .
    :
-?
:
-  .
 .
   ,         .

----------


## CrazyBuh

-   ?
- ,    ...       ,   !
- ?
-      ,    ,           ...

... Rewind <<<

 : 
- . 
: 
- . 
: 
-. 
    . .   . 
    : 
-? 
: 
-  . 
 . 
           ,   .  .  * ...

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> _  CrazyBuh_ 
> *      ,   !*


 :Big Grin:

----------

:EEK!:

----------

